# Cal noob here, and my wife is a..vegetarian..



## mobcounty (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey all,
I figured I would introduce myself before I lurked too much.
I'm a long time bbq, smoker noob. I've been dabbling with outdoor cooking for 15 years, and now it's time to get serious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  

Here is my equipment thus far.
Brinkman electric Smoker,
Weber dome bbq,
Outdoorsman 2 burner stove with griddle,
Vermont Castings gas bbq.
Turkey fryer

I love to griddle almost as much as I love to bbq.  We do a lot of 5th wheeling, and it's about all I bring for cooking.  I have found myself cooking everything from Flapjacks, Kung Pao chicken, to birthday cakes on that griddle.

I bbq or smoke whenever I get the chance.  Unfortunately as you can see in the title, my lil'lady is a vegetarian.  

It's not as bad as you think though.  I have gotten used to being able to bbq'ing to my own taste every time.  I like Hot and sweet, for most people it's too hot though.  As I labor hours over the grill, about 10 minutes before the end, the feint 'clink' of a frozen veggie patty wrapped in foil can be heard on the grill..  I feel sorry for her, but.. I must press on, trying to discover the perfect combination of cold beer and tender meat..


It's great to see you guys here,
I'll apologize in advance for my crummy spelling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best,
MC


----------



## vlap (Sep 14, 2007)

*"I must press on, trying to discover the perfect combination of cold beer and tender meat.." *Sounds like a new battle cry. I love it. Welcome to the forum! Smoked tofu (use high quality) is wonderful I hear. Have not tried it myself. The Millennium in San Francisco an all veg head restaurant serves it i believe.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, her being a vegetarian just means more for you


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. I think by now you and yours have the routine worked out to the point of you both being happy at mealtime. So with that said...PRESS ON your search for that combo plate.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, as you will find out we smoke more that just meat here at SMF.  A lot of the veggies that your Mrs. eats are wonderful smoked. You could even smoker her veggie burger.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess you could always cook ABT's (without the bacon) for her :)  Welcome to the board.  Great group of folks here.  

On a side note, what VC grill do you have??  I have the VCS-5016 and LOVE it.  We cook more outside than we do in the house now.  

KE


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea, you could even replace the bacon with soaked corn husks, if you still want'em to look like the "T" in ABT's!


----------



## mobcounty (Sep 14, 2007)

We have been to a few of those veg places. Some are absoutely amazing.. Some just plain suck. I'll have to try out the Millennium, thanks for the tip!

Sofar, the best combo of cold beer and tender meat has been 4 22oz. Firestone DBA's from the keg and pork ribs =).  It was very close to perfect, but I must press on...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Over the years I have got a few tricks up my sleeves for Tofu, Polenta, Chili, and veggies, but it gets tougher and tougher.  I can't wait to hear more ideas.

I have the Vermont Castings VM400XBP 3-Burner Gas Grill.  I love it. It holds heat like an oven.  I know it's a small difference, but I also love how the grilling surface is flush to the non grilling surface.   The only critique I could make is that it cant really throw a high heat sear like the big boys can.  .. but as we all know, who needs high heat anyway 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..








I can see I came to the right place.  You guys are very friendly.
All the best,
MC


----------



## placebo (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF you found the right place indeed. If your from CA make sure to post in this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8421 so we don't miss you when we arrange an event.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ... never thought of a vegetarian as a positive before, my wife doesn't like hot or anything strongly seasoned.
e.g. I'm doing stuffed peppers  this Sunday, and she doesn't like green peppers because they are too bitter for her .... so, I have to spend more to use red, yellow or orange peppers.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF...push on bruttha push on


----------



## mobcounty (Sep 14, 2007)

Will do!!

HAHAHA, I feel ya brutha, my lady won't eat green peppers either.. She says they give her the burps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ..  It's hard to spend my tight BBQ budget on expensive peppers.  Whatever you do, don't have her try Maui onion.. You will be spending 2 bucks per onion after that too!!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 14, 2007)

She will only eat fried onions no matter what type ... doesn't like the crunch or taste raw .... except things that are about 50% sugar!


----------



## meowey (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF the best BBQ site on the net


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi MC!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome MC, glad you found us.Lots of fresh veggie are great smoked, keep her included in your smokes, and she will encourage you to do it more often.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, glad you found us! 

What they said, smoke her up some veggies... they're great off the smoker!


----------



## nolabel7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm new here as well, and it is nice to meet someone who's wife is a non-meat eater.  I have been grilling for about six years, and my wife is a strict veggy eater.  Not to say that she does not get her share of killer mains' as I am an amateur chef, but I certainly wish someone else would eat my chicken!

I like it here, and I've been for about a week or so.


----------



## short one (Sep 16, 2007)

nolabel7- Jump to rollcall section and introduce yourself so the friendly folks here can welcome you properly.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome MobCoutry -

We do it all here enjoy!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 17, 2007)

Being you are already in 'Roll Call', Shortone means that you should start your own 'Thread' to introduce yourself. That way other folks will be more likely to see that you are here.
Anyway, I'd like to also welcome you to the SMF nolabel7 ... enjoy!


----------



## nolabel7 (Sep 19, 2007)

You may be aware of this, but in your post you mentioned you foil the veggy burger, I assume this is to keep it from becoming too dry.  I found that if you rub a modest amount olive oil on both sides of the burger before you grill, it stays moist and unless you leave it too long, so it stays true to the texture.  

Though, I have yet to figure out how to put any of the chicken or strips types  on because they just don't seem to hold up like the not-meat hamburgers.


----------

